# 4-13-2018



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

Occasional weirdness, lasts a couple minutes.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2018)

Could just be updates or server I’ll keep watch


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 17, 2018)

@sunni is the new member DREGER a bot program?.. his activity to me is suspicious.. could you look into this possibly?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 17, 2018)

Doesn't matter where .. but as soon as "it's" name comes up he's there liking posts and replies with screen shots ..


----------



## vostok (Apr 21, 2018)

sunni said:


> Could just be updates or server I’ll keep watch


it would be nice to know whats happening to access and indeed the site in general

thanks


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> it would be nice to know whats happening to access and indeed the site in general
> 
> thanks


I have no information I just let the owner know when it goes down 
He doesn’t report back what’s happening even though I’ve asked


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 21, 2018)

vostok said:


> it would be nice to know whats happening to access and indeed the site in general
> 
> thanks


Lol.

I was just going to ask you that .


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2018)

problem with searches. "your content" not working either


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> problem with searches. "your content" not working either
> 
> View attachment 4125458


Thanks


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks like a cord was super fucked up and was the issue 
Like completely corroded and shit


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm still having issues with the search function...just me?


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 23, 2018)

SoCal Calyx said:


> I'm still having issues with the search function...just me?


Not just you, it's everybody.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 25, 2018)

So is the server fixed ? Is the site going to be on & offline like this all the time, is this something I should just expect from this site? I've been a member for three years here and it seems this happens all the time..


----------



## sunni (Apr 27, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> So is the server fixed ? Is the site going to be on & offline like this all the time, is this something I should just expect from this site? I've been a member for three years here and it seems this happens all the time..


Shit happens that’s life 
Sometimes things are out of our control


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 27, 2018)

sunni said:


> Shit happens that’s life
> Sometimes things are out of our control


Thanks for the insightful response..


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 28, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> So is the server fixed ? Is the site going to be on & offline like this all the time, is this something I should just expect from this site? I've been a member for three years here and it seems this happens all the time..


I've been a member here longer than that and never seen this happen until just recently. Lots of other things to do on the web or around the house while a site is down for a bit.

If your whole life revolves around RIU only it's time to expand your horizons. 

Much ado about nothing.


----------

